# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Stephen Fry to guest in 'Neighbours'?

## Abigail

Stephen Fry is reportedly interested in making a guest appearance in Neighbours.

Actress Caitlin Stasey - who plays Rachel Kinski in the Australian soap - is related to the QI host and said he is keen to film a cameo.

The 17-year-old told The Mirror: "Stephen's sister is my uncle Philip's wife, so we see him at family events.

"He tells me how much he loves the show and how he's keen to make a guest appearance, in the way people such as Neil Morrissey and the Little Britain guys Matt [Lucas] and David [Walliams] have done."

Emma Bunton and Michael Parkinson are among other celebrities to have popped up on Ramsay Street.

Fry recently broke his arm while filming a BBC Two wildlife documentary in Brazil.

----------


## Abbie

If he goes into it, I will start watching it

----------


## Perdita

Will he play himself or become a character?

----------

